# African Tetras



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a tetra (or other schooling fish) from Africa, preferably West Africa (Guinea, Sierra Leone, etc.)? I know there is the Congo tetra, but those get huge. I want to put about 6 schoolers in a 20g West African tank.

I have 3x Anomalochromis thomasi (butterfly cichlid) and 2x Synodontis nigriventris (upside down cat) and want to add a third species.

I might have to settle on a killi if no one has any suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/accounts/classification/Alestidae.html

This could help. To my knowledge, most African characins are rather large (2"+).


----------



## Scottio (Oct 23, 2006)

A smaller version of Congo tetras exist. I believe they are called 'yellow congo' or 'yellow fin congo'. 
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=284
They look and act exactly the same but they don't get more than 3" at the most. Good for a 20gal. 

You could also look for 'Fire barbs' or also called '7-lined barb'. 
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_fasciolatus.php
These are from West African rivers and turn an incredible red color when they are happy. These are awesome shoaling fish and don't get big either, although they are quite rare. I see them every once in awhile so they are on many LFS stock lists but may be seasonal or hard to catch.

Have fun with the West African tank. You can make some great combos while keeping many region-only plants for it.

Thomasii's and nigriventus are great choices, exactly the same set up I started with. Great fish, great personalities.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

Jelly bean tetra mature @ 1.2" :

http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/582.htm

This website has a great search menu including also by "Geographical Regions"!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks guys.

those barbs are stunning! The jelly beans are great too, and perhaps more easily obtained? I have these and a list of a few genuses of african tetras (most probably not even in hobby) and I'll see what my LFS can order that won't break the bank.

I'm still working on the plants...there is not too much to work with from Africa. I have a nice apon and lots of anubias, I can get a dwarf tiger lily locally for in the back center, that or Ammania gracilis. Now I just have some mosses, rosanervig & porto velho hygro and some ludwigia repens in there. Tank just replanted yesterday, still a bit foggy from flourite dust, but here is a sneak peak:










The brown blur at the top left are the upside down cats and there are 2 of 3 of the butterfly chics visible. I am 'breaking the rules' on this one...I decided to try and work with symmetry...very much a work in progress.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Thats a nice looking set up. would look nice when it fills in.


----------

